# We need a non-sight fingers compound forum



## zestycj7

Wish there was a forum for us that shoot compounds non-sights and fingers.
It would be nice to share pics and talk with other compound shooters out here, us few have no place to go.
We can hang out in the trad forum but are not allowed to post pics of our setups or of us shooting.
Anyone now of any sites for this style of shooting?
Don.


----------



## 2413gary

It would be you me and itbeso lol


----------



## zestycj7

2413gary said:


> It would be you me and itbeso lol


Thats sounds good to me, others need not apply.....LOL
Some how we need to get more ppl shooting this way.
Don.


----------



## Steve D

I'm new to shooting this way, well sort of as I have been shooting hunting recurves for 35+years.
But now in the process of shooting/hunting this way with 'new" used compound,would love to see
a forum for those of us also.


----------



## bowcycle

I'd hang out. I feel ya on hanging in the trad forums. I love a recurve now and then and just don't mention that my primary is a compound.


----------



## archer_nm

Thanks Gary how could you forget about me, Don it was hard enough to get a fingers forum (I was one of the starters of this forum) and know how long we pushed for that to happen. I can't wait for all of you to see the the payouts for us in Vegas, Lee and myself (councilman) worked hard to see that the non-sight shooters got what we deserve. We are looking at paying 9 places and 1st is $2600, I am very excited.


----------



## 2413gary

AND BOB 


sorry


----------



## bowcycle

so first question for this new forum:
What is this style called in the different competitions (IBO, etc.)?
I've heard it called a lot of things, but for years I've just hunted and shot spots for fun. It would be nice to know, if I were in a place that had different types of competition, what I should enter.


----------



## archer_nm

I feel much better now!!! Thanks Gary


----------



## woodcarver

keep it going guys i am a barebow shooter and have a great time shooting and punching paper


----------



## itbeso

2413gary said:


> AND BOB
> 
> 
> sorry


And Bob, Nation that is. He is a lurker but would probably post if it were bowhunter and barebow class.


----------



## itbeso

archer_nm said:


> Thanks Gary how could you forget about me, Don it was hard enough to get a fingers forum (I was one of the starters of this forum) and know how long we pushed for that to happen. I can't wait for all of you to see the the payouts for us in Vegas, Lee and myself (councilman) worked hard to see that the non-sight shooters got what we deserve. We are looking at paying 9 places and 1st is $2600, I am very excited.


Bob, Thanks for working for payouts in our way of shooting. The archers can continue that support if they show up in numbers at Las Vegas. I'll see you all there.


----------



## archer_nm

I am looking forward to having you shooting with us once again, have you convinced Jim to make the journey? Are you still going to NFAC and if you are are is it Bowhunter


----------



## 2413gary

The more I think about this it's a bad idea. I would most likely tell about all the crap you guys have done to me over the years it would start a fight and all of you would get banned.


----------



## Supermag1

Most of us here in the fingers section are non-sight shooters. I wouldn't be surprised if there are more of us left than sight using finger shooters.


----------



## zestycj7

As a shooter in the Bowhunter class, I hate it when I have to shoot against ppl shooting barebow. I wish they would not put the two classes togeather.
Don.


----------



## biblethumpncop

Supermag1 said:


> Most of us here in the fingers section are non-sight shooters. I wouldn't be surprised if there are more of us left than sight using finger shooters.


I agree.


----------



## eeeks

Hey all

I shoot compound, fingers (cartel tab), and no sights....helluva lotta fun


----------



## mitchell

I am for it. Boho would like it as well. We are sort of on an island. Not many locals still shoot compounds this way.


----------



## minnie3

2413gary said:


> It would be you me and itbeso lol


and minnie.


----------



## 2413gary

I count 13 so far how many more?


----------



## zestycj7

I shoot with 9 others that don't do the internet thing, so thats 22.
Don.


----------



## rsarns

Its all Ben's fault. I am in.


----------



## Matt_Potter

We have a small handful at our State 3D shoot - I shot with them last year - the trad guys didn't want to play with a string walker. 

Matt


----------



## krmccubbins

Im in, would love a Bowhunter forum and Barebow shooters too I guess.


----------



## 2413gary

I ain't afraid of no string walker I've been beat by the best of them


Matt_Potter said:


> We have a small handful at our State 3D shoot - I shot with them last year - the trad guys didn't want to play with a string walker.
> 
> Matt


----------



## Boyd

I”m in.


----------



## itbeso

Breaker 1-9, It looks like we got us a Convoy!!!


----------



## itbeso

It really would be nice to introduce todays archers to a lot of the old standard bearers in the bowhunter and barebow classes. Names like Cal Vogt, Lou Rangel, Bob Nation, Dave lewis, Jim Brown, Roy Mcfarland, Tommy Doerr, Frank McCubbins, Dave Eatmon in Bowhunter class. Names like Frank Gandy, David Hughes, Dennis Cline, Dave Clem, Tom Daley, Duane Chaney, Al Tuller and more in barebow. There is a lot of history and good stories in this bunch of names and I'm sure there are many more old timers I left out so I will apologize in advance.


----------



## Boyd

itbeso said:


> It really would be nice to introduce todays archers to a lot of the old standard bearers in the bowhunter and barebow classes. Names like Cal Vogt, *Lou Rangel, Bob Nation,* Dave lewis, *Jim Brown, Roy Mcfarland, Tommy Doerr, Frank McCubbins, Dave Eatmon* in Bowhunter class. Names like Frank Gandy, *David Hughes,* Dennis Cline, Dave Clem, *Tom Daley*, Duane Chaney, Al Tuller and more in barebow. There is a lot of history and good stories in this bunch of names and I'm sure there are many more old timers I left out so I will apologize in advance.


When I think about it, I’m truly blown away by the fact that I’ve had the distinct pleasure of shooting with and learning from (in one fashion or another) all these shooters in *BOLD*. I remember them, and what they had to say as if it were yesterday.


----------



## smcginnis

you can count me in!

Steve


----------



## myya

All I shoot is fingers and compounds these days. And I do dabble in the art of non-sighted shooting.
I turn some heads when I come up against those sighted / release / kids. They need all the frills to hit spots.
I know a family of Barebow String walkers in Michigan that I used to hang out with. And the father was a NFAA National Champion in his day. Does the name Gary Mika ring any bells?
Let's all put a bug in the Moderators ear for our own forum.
I think if they get enough of an ear full, they will listen. Besides it can't hurt, too much!!
Non-Sighted Shooters Forever!!
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop

Perhaps a sub-forum in the Finger Forum?


----------



## myya

I contacted a Moderator friend and he said he will bring it up at the next Moderator's meeting.
He says he does not think it is a problem. Just have to find a volunteer Moderator to over see it.
Will keep you find gents in the loop.
Non-Sighted Finger Shooters Forever!
Myya


----------



## Steve D

Myya, that is good news to hear,hope that its get up and running soon!


----------



## zestycj7

Myya,
It would be nice. Thanks for looking into it.
Don.


----------



## Matt_Potter

Not to step on any toes but I got the impression that at least 1/2 the guys here were barebow and it is already a small forum. Why split it further??

Matt


----------



## itbeso

:teeth:


Matt_Potter said:


> Not to step on any toes but I got the impression that at least 1/2 the guys here were barebow and it is already a small forum. Why split it further??
> 
> Matt


Ouch! Ouch! ouch! Ouch! Ouch! It's a damn good thing I got my other foot out of the way before you stepped on those toes also.:teeth:


----------



## jmoose77

I would like to see a *fingers classified *subforum too! :smile:


----------



## itbeso

jmoose77 said:


> I would like to see a *fingers classified *subforum too! :smile:


That would be five sub-forums: 1. Thumb. 2. Index. 3. middle. 4. Ring. 5. Pinky.


----------



## fingershooter1

I would not mind a section for us non-sight shooters........


----------



## mitchell

Wow. Did not realize how many of us were out here that still like to shoot without sights.


----------



## bdeal

I struggle to shoot consistently barebow with the compound but do fine with recurves. Do most of you shoot split finger or 3 under? Do you cant the bow or hold it vertically?

Thanks


----------



## krmccubbins

I think most of us shoot three or two under. I have only shot vertical with my bow and have had the opertunity to shoot with the best in this class and have never seen them canter there bow. Hope this helps.


bdeal said:


> I struggle to shoot consistently barebow with the compound but do fine with recurves. Do most of you shoot split finger or 3 under? Do you cant the bow or hold it vertically?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Supermag1

bdeal said:


> I struggle to shoot consistently barebow with the compound but do fine with recurves. Do most of you shoot split finger or 3 under? Do you cant the bow or hold it vertically?
> 
> Thanks


I shoot split and drop the ring finger at full draw. My guess is that you're creeping or not using back tension. You might try out a bow with a narrow valley and a hard wall to help improve your anchor and back tension consistancy.


----------



## jmoose77

itbeso said:


> It really would be nice to introduce todays archers to a lot of the old standard bearers in the bowhunter and barebow classes. Names like Cal Vogt, Lou Rangel, Bob Nation, Dave lewis, Jim Brown, Roy Mcfarland, Tommy Doerr, Frank McCubbins, Dave Eatmon in Bowhunter class. Names like Frank Gandy, David Hughes, Dennis Cline, Dave Clem, Tom Daley, Duane Chaney, Al Tuller and more in barebow. There is a lot of history and good stories in this bunch of names and I'm sure there are many more old timers I left out so I will apologize in advance.



I shot with Mcfarland, Doerr, and Jerry Barr at a couple of KY state tournaments. I had a blast shooting with these gentlemen and this thread has brought back fond memories from years ago.

Good luck with your request for a separate nonsight finger subforum.:thumbs_up


----------



## lsb

I have been shooting fingers no sights out of a compound for 20+ years, I get called stupid for doing it. Until the shooting starts. My brother and dad shoot the same way.


----------



## mitchell

I draw three under and drop the ring finger. I find I like the hard wall, binary cams, and get into the crease of the first joint, especially on the middle finger. As mentioned, I find pulling firmly against the wall helpful for me.

I do hold the bow vertically, although I find at close range I can cant the bow heavily and still hit the kill zone.


----------



## myya

Will guys / gals, I found out that the moderators shot down our request to have our own forum.
The moderators said that there is enough forums all ready and will not put another one up for us.
I guess we are stuck with just being ol' Finger Shooters Forum.
Sorry about this.
I tried.
Myya


----------



## mitchell

Same thing happened with the request in the hunting forum to set up a ground hunting sections. At least you tried.

What about creating a permanent thread for bare bow fingers? In the hunting forum there are a couple of State threads that are sort of like permanent threads for guys from the same State talking to each other. It has to be bumped periodically, but as slow as this forum is it would take a while for one to cycle out of sight. Just a thought.


----------



## mike hogan

God bless you guys,I remember shooting that way with old bear whitetail two,tough shooting this style


----------



## instinktivfling

Count me in. I shoot compound and recurve fingers, no sights. As I get older it seems I'm gonna have to shoot the compound more for hunting. I really want to learn more about custom wheels, cables, etc. for older compounds. Can you guys recommend anyone? Thanks, Curt


----------



## badguybuster

I would def be part of that forum. I have never used sights (other than the arrow).


----------



## zestycj7

BTT,
I just had to bring this back up.
Don.


----------



## RCW 24601

itbeso, thank you for mentioning Duane Chaney. It was good to see his name included on that list.


----------



## Windrover

I sure appreciate reading you folks. I have shot compounds with sights and trad instinctive for about 35 years. Now I have seen the way and am very enthusiastic about naked compounds, the best of archery worlds. The good reading in the finger forum has been very helpful.


----------



## mitchell

We tried to get the mods to create a forum, but they declined. I wish they would reconsider.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

It took me awhile since I'm so new but I only shoot Bowhunter now. Yes, I like the recurve and longbow, so it's fingers without sights and a lot more fun. But like a few have mentioned, it's a struggle to get accepted. Anyway, it just feels comfortable, and I'm glad it's working.


----------



## catkinson

In 1989 ,I started bowhunting. I shot an old bear compound, flipper rest and no sights. I used 2219( heavy!) Shafts and bear broadheads. Killed a 125" buck that yeAr.
Over the years I've shot compound instinctive, compound sights releases and traditional but find myself coming back to compound barebow. I love it and its simplicitity.


----------



## crw4

Would be great to have a dedicated forum for compound barebow fingers.


----------



## Paul68

crw4 said:


> Would be great to have a dedicated forum for compound barebow fingers.


I guess it was a naïve assumption, but I believed most of us on the fingers forum also shot barebow. For me, it just seems the natural combination. Maybe a poll on how many of us are actually sightless, release-less, but not wheel-less? That could be the determining factor on the numbers to sustain another forum.


----------



## EnglishKev

Compound without sights:mg: it's just so wrong.
I know quite a few guy's over here that shoot Bowhunter, it's the Devil's class LoL.:zip:

Kev


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Hey, Kev, "Try it; you may like it" Smile. There are plenty of little devils that do.


----------



## zestycj7

EnglishKev said:


> Compound without sights:mg: it's just so wrong.
> I know quite a few guy's over here that shoot Bowhunter, it's the Devil's class LoL.:zip:
> 
> Kev


Kev,
Don't let Neil hear you say that....LOL
By the way, do you ever talk to or see him?
Don.


----------



## 2413gary

Biggest mistake compound Mfg's did was drill and tap two holes in the riser for a sight:wink:


----------



## mitchell

Gary,

The recurve guys I knew back in the day were taping match sticks to their risers; kept shooting over the deer.  Of course they did not understand gappers.


----------



## EnglishKev

zestycj7 said:


> Kev,
> Don't let Neil hear you say that....LOL
> By the way, do you ever talk to or see him?
> Don.


Hey Don, 
Neil shoots Limited (fingers with sights), at least as long as I've known him shoot archery.
Haven't seen him in a while, but we keep in contact now and then via email.
His shoulder is getting better, hopefully he might come back to some competetive shooting next year (if we can keep him off the horse and the mountain bikes that is LoL).

I shoot recurve without sights, but can't bring myself to take the sights off the compounds, even my finger shooters.:embara:

Kev


----------



## Paul68

EnglishKev said:


> Hey Don,
> Neil shoots Limited (fingers with sights), at least as long as I've known him shoot archery.
> Haven't seen him in a while, but we keep in contact now and then via email.
> His shoulder is getting better, hopefully he might come back to some competetive shooting next year (if we can keep him off the horse and the mountain bikes that is LoL).
> 
> I shoot recurve without sights, but can't bring myself to take the sights off the compounds, even my finger shooters.:embara:
> 
> Kev


Embrace your Agincourt. Donate the sights to charity, and join us, we few, we happy few.....


----------



## RCW 24601

Be in their flowing cups freshly rememb'red. 
This story shall the good man teach his son; 
And barebow archery shall ne'er go by, 
From this day to the ending of the world, 
But we barebow archers in it shall be remembered- 
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers; 
For he to-day that shoots barebow with me 
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile, 
This sport shall gentle his condition; 
And gentlemen shooting freestyle 
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here, shooting barebow,
And hold their shooting style cheap whiles any speaks 
That shot barebow with us upon this day.


----------



## Paul68

RCW 24601 said:


> Be in their flowing cups freshly rememb'red.
> This story shall the good man teach his son;
> And barebow archery shall ne'er go by,
> From this day to the ending of the world,
> But we barebow archers in it shall be remembered-
> We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
> For he to-day that shoots barebow with me
> Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
> This sport shall gentle his condition;
> And gentlemen shooting freestyle
> Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here, shooting barebow,
> And hold their shooting style cheap whiles any speaks
> That shot barebow with us upon this day.


Standing ovation! Very well done. That may end up on the wall of my man cave one day, along with some retired limbs, shafts and prints.


----------



## RCW 24601

Paul68, thank you for the inspiration. With apologies to William Shakespeare, and Henry V, it is difficult to find ways to use the St. Crispen’s Day Speech in a modern context.
It may be much to do about nothing, but I am glad there are still archers finding the joy in the challenge of shooting with fingers.


----------



## Windrover

zestycj7 said:


> As a shooter in the Bowhunter class, I hate it when I have to shoot against ppl shooting barebow. I wish they would not put the two classes togeather.
> Don.


Why ? 
Personally I don't want a long stab on a bow I hunt with but gap versus stringwalking seems a fair challenge. Of course up here in Canada these classes are thin at best.


----------



## benmmc

I am a web developer and I've built a couple finger shooter/barebow/non-sighted compound sites, but haven't marketed or opened them up to the public at all really. 

PM me your email addresses and we can get a group email going to discuss the future of a dedicated site/forum just for us. We could break it down as far as we need to, and I could build in a classifieds section just for us as well.


----------



## instinktivfling

Count me in too


----------



## eagleman55

I shoot barebow fingers with no sights. I agree we should be different than bowhunter. I am in. I changed my setup to get away from plunger and rest and went to your adjustable springy. I would have saved several hundred dollars had I done that first. I changed my recurve to that setup also. much nicer.


----------



## Chris1ny

I'm in. Absolutely love shooting the non-sight fingers compound.


----------



## Steve D

I'm in also,this site along with the one being mentioned will be much
needed and a big help to many of us.


----------



## CurryBB

I'm in. Putting a word in for the female bare bow compound. Haven't seen any of us on the thread yet.


----------



## soul archer

equipment is a poor barometer of the archer. I shot recurves in the mid eighties before it was fashionable to do so and really loathed the 'traditional' moniker that came along in the early 90's. The equipment does not define you. 

That said, I'm quite surprised at how small the finger shooting community is. Amazing what the release has done to our sport in the last 30 years huh? Bows used to be a lot longer, slower and more forgiving, to accommodate fingers OR release. Now you get short, fast and unforgiving bows outside of a finger shooter's envelope,

The one upside of the release is that it has made affordable the bows from the late 90's and early 2000's, the finger shooter's apogee where equipment had reached it's absolute zenith for that style of shooting. These bows are simply amazing and I cant fathom why ANYONE would shoot the newer stuff when there is a protec lxpro with accuwheels and wall bangers available (?!) Even with a release this set up will blow your socks off. In my opinion it represents a superior design.

I guess the other upside of the release is as a training aid, the hinge ABSOLUTELY cured my target panic.

The last I will allow, and this begrudgingly... i prefer a release in certain hunting conditions (cold treestand being one of them) but feel that fingers and barebow are far superior for an elk hunting rig

I think the thing that draws me to a barebow setup is not the equipment but rather what it requires of me in terms of the shot. It's not that Freestyle unlimited (which I've shot) is too easy, there is no question that the best archers in the world populate its ranks and competition is fierce. However, it does not require enough of me to prevent me from faking it. Im not sure if that makes sense, but shooting barebow requires ALL of my focus to accomplish an acceptable shot and I can see the error when I drift off. In freestyle the error is too small for me to pay much attention to and so I dont and therefore I dont continue to improve.

And I guess that's the point. In life we need something hard and abrasive to shape us, improvement in anything being a process by which the inessential is sanded away to reveal and strengthen the essential. Archery is that tool for me and Barebow just happens to be the right grit, but I wont begrudge others who have found they like finer or even coarser material. Growth is painful and there is no medal at the end for self flagellation without accompanying growth.


----------



## BWelch

Well looks like I found some guys that can help me with something. Been shooting for 35 years and have gone full circle from the days of the Darton SL50 shot with a tab and no peep sight, to all the new target compound stuff and now back to shooting barebow compounds and recurves instinctively. Back in the day we all shot the old flapper with a plunger style rest, I believe it was call a TM Hunter. My question is, what rest are you guys shooting compounds with now with fingers? I tried a whisker biscuit but I feel like I could get better flight off the rest with something else. It's almost like the whisker biscuit doesnt allow the arrow to flex enough when shooting with a glove. Any recommendations? PM me if you dont mind.


----------



## 2413gary

Flipper and button 
Springy
Bo doodle


----------



## Tradchef

I'm in the process of figuring out which way i want to go. I am a long time finger and release compound shooter that started shooting recurve last year and still hunts compound. I shoot a creed at the moment and tonight i shot it barebow, fingers and ran a FMJ bare shaft through it at 12 yards. After a few times of the fingers release i was able to pick spots and drill them. This might be the ticket. Lots of fun but the 30"ATA had a bif finger pinch. Not bad but you could feel it a bit. What kind of rests are you all using? I gap shoot with my recurves and i was doing that with the compound tonight but i have a biscuit and it was hard to see the point of my arrow. Is the Creed a bad choice for this style of shooting?


----------



## zestycj7

2413gary said:


> Flipper and button
> Springy
> Bo doodle


Gary mentioned rests other than a springy..
It's going to snow at the beach.....LOL
Don.


----------



## soul archer

30 see,s tight for an ATA for finger bows. Since you still shoot release I would hang on to it for that purpose and start cruising the classifieds for a finger bow you can play with and get the most out of. They are very affordable.
I have tried the timberdoodle, but do not get the tune that I have with a plunger and flipper rest.
I use the Spigarelli zero tolerance magnetic flipper and a cavalier long barrel plunger. I actually killed an elk with this set up off of a recurve, though I dont recommend it for hunting. 
good luck and let us know how you do. A dedicated spots rig is worth the investment. 




ChefChivo said:


> I'm in the process of figuring out which way i want to go. I am a long time finger and release compound shooter that started shooting recurve last year and still hunts compound. I shoot a creed at the moment and tonight i shot it barebow, fingers and ran a FMJ bare shaft through it at 12 yards. After a few times of the fingers release i was able to pick spots and drill them. This might be the ticket. Lots of fun but the 30"ATA had a bif finger pinch. Not bad but you could feel it a bit. What kind of rests are you all using? I gap shoot with my recurves and i was doing that with the compound tonight but i have a biscuit and it was hard to see the point of my arrow. Is the Creed a bad choice for this style of shooting?


----------



## 2413gary

we know the Springy is the best but !!!!!!!


zestycj7 said:


> Gary mentioned rests other than a springy..
> It's going to snow at the beach.....LOL
> Don.


----------



## soul archer

ive never shot one, though i hear people rave.
sure like the simplicity
how do they do with fat 1000grn spot arrows?


----------



## CurryBB

I spent quite some time trying all different rest and arrow set ups hoping ultimately to shoot 27s 660gr with fingers. After much trial and error, I just couldn't get any of it to where I needed it consistently. I went back to my standard old school springy with my little weenie arrows. It doesn't matter what you use as long as it goes in the middle.


----------



## minnie3

CurryBB said:


> I'm in. Putting a word in for the female bare bow compound. Haven't seen any of us on the thread yet.


i'm on page 1 post# 20


----------



## soul archer

CurryBB said:


> I spent quite some time trying all different rest and arrow set ups hoping ultimately to shoot 27s 660gr with fingers. After much trial and error, I just couldn't get any of it to where I needed it consistently. I went back to my standard old school springy with my little weenie arrows. It doesn't matter what you use as long as it goes in the middle.


I'm new to barebow, especially competitive, but I DO have a large bucket of arrows to experiment with and got to this arrow:

I picked up some gold tip triple x's (27 series shaft) in early December recommended by a pro buddy of mine. They were too light and through the month of december I added weight. I dont remember where the shaft started out, but it wasnt very heavy even with its 150 grn tip (do not buy the weight system for the gold tips. WAY too expensive and easy to duplicate cheaply in a shaft this big)

I needed a lot more weight and tried sleeving shafts to pick it up. The first shaft I sleeved was a Victory HV 350. these were my old 3d arrows (VERY LIGHT) but they fit very nicely inside the triple x

that brought the weight up to 830grn. my bow could shoot them, but at what I felt to be too light out of the bow (41 pounds on 50-60 limbs)

So I sleeved a 2213 inside of that. I left the insert glued into the 2213 and took a stainless 2" long 8x32 screw and cut off the pan head part off of it to make it a small piece of all thread that neatly joined the 2213 to the massive gold tip field point. This prevents my expensive field points from pulling out into my target and also keeps the inner shafts from moving around (the hv 350 is held to the 2213 with a small amount of super glue, I used bohning's hot melt to seat the tip into the outer shaft.

final weight on the arrow is 1015 grns and Im at about 45 pounds of weight (havnt checked recently) 
The arrows fly like big slow telephone poles, but arrow flight is remarkably good. No kick or wobble. I had to do some nock tuning to get perfect clearance of the feather off of the plunger. Im using a lot of helical and that leaves a very small tune window to get clearance, but it's there and watching the arrow fly is not a discordant feeling. Slow, but they look right.

My strongest shot is instinctive, focus only on the target, arrow tip is kinda blurry. For vegas though, I gotta have a little more precision and this arrow weight has allowed me to adjust my draw weight up or down until the arrow tip is touching the gold at 6 o clock. Still instinctive, but I can be far more precise in my shot and it is working well for me so far.

Ive not successfully used a rest other than a flipper and plunger set up. Frankly, Im not sure how others would work with this type of setup. with the plunger I can make small adjustments to the spring that controls the stiffness of the plunger and that gives me some control for the left and right of my groups. The bow's draw weight and the arrow's physical weight allow me an up and down group adjustment.

I should have started this in July... It has been a rush, but I think they are going to perform well... well enough that I think I am going to take a similar approach for my hunting rig. Not a 1000 grn arrow, but probably something in the 800grn arena. something that would offer a point on at 30 or so. That would be a lethal elk rig! 

Good luck!
Joe


----------



## hollywood88

I compete in freestyle or open class but have small game hunted the last several years with compound with fingers and no sights. The past season I started hunting deer with this setup and I love the simplicity. There is so much to go wrong with my fully rigged out compound vs my stripped down one when it comes to hiking up and down the spill banks where I hunt. this year I plan on doing all my hunting in the woods with fingers/no sights and save my sight wielding setup for the fields. Hunting was much more enjoyable with the simple setup and from the ground versus packing a 10# bow and 30# stand up and down the hills.


----------



## Astroguy

How many views will it take to get to get this , Non Sight Fingers Forum going. Over 5000 already. I believe the NFAA should keep Bowhunter and Barebow separate. Once I read some books from Larry Wise, I did not think stringwalking a compound was to smart. Pulling the bottom wheel out of time cant be good for a compound. I think tiller tuning and 1 anchor is better.


----------



## CurryBB

Thanks for the info, Joe. I pull about 50# but I think between my short 39 1/2 ATA and cam & 1/2 plus, the arrows were just too stiff. I inherited the Triple Xs from a friend who shoots freestyle. They had great flight, but I couldn't keep them consistent like I can the small ones. Maybe after Vegas I'll try a different set up.


----------



## boilybob

count me in, don't get on here much these days though.


----------



## soul archer

hollywood88 said:


> I compete in freestyle or open class but have small game hunted the last several years with compound with fingers and no sights. The past season I started hunting deer with this setup and I love the simplicity. There is so much to go wrong with my fully rigged out compound vs my stripped down one when it comes to hiking up and down the spill banks where I hunt. this year I plan on doing all my hunting in the woods with fingers/no sights and save my sight wielding setup for the fields. Hunting was much more enjoyable with the simple setup and from the ground versus packing a 10# bow and 30# stand up and down the hills.


I was this >< close to hunting with my caribou this year but I ran out of time and took a release bow instead. it is probably just as well. Sitting down, i had a tough angle at 22 yards after staying still for 11 hours and wearin all of the clothing I own, I dont think the shot would have been as good.


----------



## Chris1ny

soul archer said:


> ..took a release bow instead...


:ban: him!

Just Kidding...:jksign:


----------



## lostinswamp

I have a Hoyt Trubute Blackout 50-60# set up for fingers, the first I have own, have been shooting recurve since the early 60s.
Hate to see it in the closet not being use, if any of you are interested in it just send a message.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Three tournaments; maybe ten Bowhunter/Barebow shooters, but a lot of comments. Being new to archery, one year this month, I've run the gamut, but now I'm stuck in the Bowhunter class and loving it. Finding out there's no interest in stores promoting fingers/sightless, and like others have said, "We're nuts" coming from the uninformed, I'll do my part from now on. I've got many interested in our club, and a few leaning that way. The BHFSL class, BH, and BB classes can increase if we spread the word. May not be able to hit the spot on the animal, but hit it we can. Smile. And when we do it's really exciting. I've improved each tournament, and keep the pins coming.
The store owner didn't know how to set up a finger bow today--educated. Smile. Maybe now he can share the experience to new archers. Many old-timers in our club still remember fingers/no sights and share their stories and tricks. That's made it easy for me. I still say we need our own forum.


----------



## Chris1ny

:bump2:


----------



## q24u

Bare bow, fingers and instinctive. If people would give this a real try they would find out how rewarding it is. After all instinctive shooting has been around thousands of years with great success. The problem most face: Not enough confidence or patience or both. 

Most I teach are astounded that they have that ability to shoot instinctive in about an hour.


----------



## catkinson

I'm back at it - shoulder is limiting my lefty shooting ( release sights ) so I'm back to where it all started - compound instinctive - I can pull the bow back right-handed without a lot of pain - it really is a lot of fun( takes practice)


----------



## pdj

Guys at 59 years old I have found some setups that are renewing my passion for the arch of the arrow. I have been shooting a Oneida Tomkat with a GKF Star Hunter with some big 2315's using a DAS Kinetic SRF sight. This sight allows me to utilize my instinctive skills (taught by Rick Welch) - my bow arm and my brain along with a bow set up to shoot where I look. Your imaginary spot on the target are centered at your most used distance(in my case 25 yds) and then it is easy to confirm good sight picture and complete the shot. The aperture of the sight is kind of elongated and by placing your aiming point at the lower portion of the sight you are able to shoot at progressively longer ranges. By centering the point at the upper region of the sight you can shoot closer ranges. I have a Barnsdale Classic X ST coming and will also put this sight on it and really have some fun. I might mention that due to vision problems pin sights just don't work for me as I like to keep my attention downrange on my intended target and trying to focus on pin and target is too difficult. Was up bear hunting and got Dave to spend some quality time setting up a prototype of the bow he was going to build for me and then shooting it to confirming it matches me. Dave is a great guy that is truly gifted engineer and one heck of a shot.


----------



## catkinson

what is a DAS sight - ? How could a sight promote instinctive shooting ?
Just curious ?


----------



## pdj

When I shoot instinctive I practice unmarked yardages and my bow arm and brain know what needs to be done but this device to me just let you have a reference to increase accuracy. I am still just looking at my target and at the same time looking through the SRF ring(not my main focus) and where my aiming point lies allows repeatability at various distances. Sounds weird but it works for me. Very reflexive and natural-shooting instinctive while at the same time being able to adjust for varying distances. It is hard to explain but it works.


----------



## catkinson

Cool !!! - got a pic ?


----------



## DiamondD

Catkinson,

Here is the SRF off of 3Rivers site. I have been shooting one on a recurve for several years now. I am really thinking about moving one over to one of my compound fingers bows also. They are a great tool for hunting, even running rabbits.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/srf-sighting-system---luminescent.html


Dean


----------



## pilotmill

I shoot longbow, compound and recurve bare. I have a lot of fun shooting them all and not putting too much stock in the labels I that stick on me. Gar


----------



## qing

I'm glad I made the switch to bowhunting. It's been a lot of fun and I've met some great people along the way. I know it wasn't easy at first, but it was worth it in the end. If you're thinking about making the switch, just go for it! You won't regret it.


----------



## qing

I love bows, but I'm new to archery. So I've only been shooting for about a year now and I've always used compound bows. However, I just started getting into junxing compound bow a couple months ago and so far it's been good. It's relaxing and much more enjoyable than my previous experience with bows. But it can be challenging to get accepted as an archer because some don't accept bowhunters who use recurves or longbows. Anyway, my experience with the compound has been great in general and I'm happy with the way it's working for me!


----------



## Joe2Crow

I shoot trad and compound barebow with my Reflex Caribou. Love hunting that way. Considering a modern compound for fingers but 40”+ ATA bows are getting hard to find.


----------



## Gazelle

I’m looking for a reflex caribou if someone has one.


----------



## dragonheart II




----------



## 3finger

I have a Hoyt ProStar Meridian mint condition (needs a string and cables) that I am thinking about selling. It has carbon plus limbs on it currently. Also have the original limbs. Both sets are 50#-60#. No longer shoot compound fingers. Not sure what it is worth but would consider re-homing it. Personal best with this bow is 294 on the NFAA blue face. PM if interested.


----------



## pilotmill

I still shoot my Hoyt Aspen BBC, just no competition here but I shoot for fun, not to which dog fights better.


----------



## smithca1988

Joe2Crow said:


> I shoot trad and compound barebow with my Reflex Caribou. Love hunting that way. Considering a modern compound for fingers but 40”+ ATA bows are getting hard to find.


Oh the Gen--X/Genesis--X formerly Pro is one if you have upt and including a 30 inch draw is fine to use bare fingers, but prefers a 29 inch or under. Yes The company promotes that model as being able to shoot bare handed. Then Barnet has a model the Vortex/ sometimes an H20 bowfishing version as well that has a 27 inch draw or under the bow will work for you if you are at or under the draw and right eye dominate. Then if you are right eye dominate Junxing makes some old models new though most are low poundage besides the 1994--1995 style. Then SAS with a 1994--1995 model design. Oh, and almost forgot that one or two models of always sold out model of Cajun bow works for people to shoot bare finger as the shape is more old style.

Hope this helps, I am just finding these models, are one's people can shoot bare handed.


----------



## smithca1988

catkinson said:


> what is a DAS sight - ? How could a sight promote instinctive shooting ?
> Just curious ?


I think they mean this sight?: Bow Sights, Bow Accessories, Bows | 3Rivers Archery look at the DAS parts for the classic sights that are sold in this part of 3 Rivers. It is a Pin sight but could be used sans pin and just using the chart as a starting guide until they can guess the side basically doing an Instinctive Crawl where they are guessing the distance based on previous experience with the bow sight and adjusting from there.


----------

